# E85 in CIS motor?



## motorbreath1800 (Jan 11, 2008)

So I just realized a local gas station just started carrying E85. So I'm curious what would I have to change, if anything, on the CIS JH motor to get it to run? I know it's highly corrosive, but do any of you run it?

Pic for clicks. 
Unrefined E85


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I run E40 (mix of E85 and regular gas) in a CIS-basic setup.
I'm soak-testing a dead CIS-e fuel distributor to see if it would be internally corroded by E85. Been going for a month, so far so good.


----------



## motorbreath1800 (Jan 11, 2008)

So have you noticed any difference in the Using a higher ethanol content? Is your mileage still the same or worse?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (motorbreath1800)*

Mileage is a little worse, but I haven't done any mods for compression or timing. I'm losing around 3-5 mpg using a rolling tank method of calculating fuel economy.
Other than that the power is the same, or close enough I can't really tell, but I don't floor it all the time.


----------



## raaustinf16 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

Dont do it. It will eat the orings in your Disto.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (raaustinf16)*

What are they made of? I've never been able to learn for certain, but if you know then please share.
I have about four months on E40 with a fuel distributor that has yet to begin to leak. Usually E10 compatible materials in the long term are also at least tolerant of higher blends.


----------



## Prairie (Aug 5, 2008)

I run an '85 CIS-e and an '86 CIS-L (Jetta and Golf) with AT LEAST 1/3 tank of E-85 at all times.....they thrive on the stuff!!!! For me, the actual mixture is a bit of a mystery as I do not fill the tank according to good scientific standards (as such). Our E-85 has to be at least 70% booze at all times and may be up to the 85% level part of the time (who really knows???). The other gas which enters the tank is always 10% ethanol.
I suspect there were many times I have been as high as 50% corn juice and I have never had any ill effect and I have been at this for 2 years now.
I WILL tell you this though...if I run the mixture at only 10% "shine," I can tell it by how the engine runs, sounds, and performs. These cars exhibit crisper power and exhaust note with larger amounts of ethanol. Plugs stay the same ol' grey/tan at all times.
Hope this input helps.
Adding: the Lambda car has had the cat "punched" and the CIS-E still has the cat intact. Wish I would have punched it as well when I had the engine out.



_Modified by Prairie at 9:39 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: E85 in CIS motor? (motorbreath1800)*

seems like you would need a richer mixture to run correct


----------



## malestrum (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: E85 in CIS motor? (antichristonwheels)*

Ethanol has only been in petro for 20years. When the EPA mandated this car makers change the materials to deal with this so you can bet if its older than twenty years there will be some damage. On a plus note you can buy fuel lubricant that the full alcohol guys use to prevent this problem. Now as far as running it you will need to adjust your fuel distributor to supply more fuel but you may stilll need a bigger pump. Also you should advance your ignition to get the best effect from it. This will improve power and MPG's. Also increasing the compression ratio would be really nice. Think of this also E85 was practically made for nitrous.


----------



## Prairie (Aug 5, 2008)

Currently running much more e-85. More like 70% ethanol (ratio in tank). Cars continue to run like raped apes......just not a problem. No corrosion....just the risk of speeding tickets!!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: E85 in CIS motor? (malestrum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malestrum* »_Ethanol has only been in petro for 20years. When the EPA mandated this car makers change the materials to deal with this so you can bet if its older than twenty years there will be some damage. On a plus note you can buy fuel lubricant that the full alcohol guys use to prevent this problem. Now as far as running it you will need to adjust your fuel distributor to supply more fuel but you may stilll need a bigger pump. Also you should advance your ignition to get the best effect from it. This will improve power and MPG's. Also increasing the compression ratio would be really nice. Think of this also E85 was practically made for nitrous.

Closer to thirty years, actually. Early eighties, and even some late 70s as a reaction to the Oil Embargo.


----------



## Prairie (Aug 5, 2008)

Cars continue to "shine" on this "shine."
Please don't tell them it can't be done.
Hmmm....wonder where all that fuel injection and engine damage is going.......!
D. Cheney and his pals love the non-believers!!!
Have fun bird huntin', boys!!!


_Modified by Prairie at 6:16 PM 2-21-2010_


----------



## g3mccotter (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (Prairie)*

so whats the conclusion? i posted another thread with this same question and i was told not too unless if i change a lot of things... even a small amount, cause my buddy runs about 4 gallons of it in his 02 legacy turbo wagon.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (g3mccotter)*

I haven't done mine yet.... gots to convert all the rubber lines and o-rings to Viton and/or modern alcohol safe lines.... plan to run straight E85 in my GTI, on CIS basic, with a high-comp racing engine


----------



## g3mccotter (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (Southcross)*

thats sick man, someone psted on here that didnt change anything and has been runnin it for a couple years just a small amount mixed with regular gas..


----------



## Prairie (Aug 5, 2008)

That's me. I put over 7 gallons of E-85 in my CIS lambda just yesterday. I'm able to still get it for $2.09 (yippee!!!). 
If I were having problems doing it...I would tell you. The fact is....I am NOT HAVING PROBLEMS!!!!!!
Life is "good."
Edit: Let me recap....'86 Golf with plastic tank, CIS-L, "punched" cat, oh.....and could use a paint job!!!!


_Modified by Prairie at 7:23 PM 3-10-2010_


----------



## g3mccotter (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (Prairie)*

well im not sure what my gas tank is if not plastic but i have a 88' cabby with cis and im straight piped back to my stock muffler with the exception of a leak right after my headers due to poor motor mounts.... what do you think?


----------



## Prairie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (g3mccotter)*

I think a steel tank....unfortunately.
I've had these steel tanks rust just using straight gasoline.
However, I did run a lot of 24% ethanol in an '84 Jetta with CIS-L and steel tank. I did NOT have any rust in that tank.
I recently sold that Jetta to another guy close by to me and I am sure he would be bitching if the tank had rusted (he paid a lot of money for the car as it was in very like-new shape).
It ran beautifully on the 24% mix. One local station offers 10%. or 17%, and 24% ethanol. This place does not have the E-85.
I buy the E-85 at two other places...one is a large truck stop. So far (crossing my fingers!!!) they continue to offer E-85 at $2.09.
I honestly do not know what to tell you with the steel tank.


----------



## g3mccotter (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (Prairie)*

alright, well at least underneath my fuel pump i could see my tank looked super clean so i might try a couple gallons, see how my car reacts at least, as far as performance and gas mileage cause if my mileage gets worse or performance than its not worth it at all really.


----------



## Prairie (Aug 5, 2008)

Local E-85 is now $2.19....goodbye sweet dime-o-mine!!!!
Was in the eastern part of the state yesterday. Going for $1.85 out there....so, I topped off my fuel inj. 300-6 F-250 Ford pickup with a few gallons...ran GREAT, although that damned pickup is always thirsty. I went out there to score, yet another, '86 Golf with CIS Lambda....guess what it is going to burn????


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

http://e85forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=311&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15
:cheers:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

hey el drifto or anyone else,

is it possible to rig up a fuel dizzy using earlier cis funnel to have the better wot/high load curve, along with cis-e's potentiometer and dpr?

i'm going to hit up the junkyard later this week and take apart some cis dizzy's and see if it can happen, but am hoping someone else has tried already.

starting to think about my cis-e turbo project.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

sorry for the slow response, i think the non E funnel is too steep & would be too rich once you fired up the dpr
it could also mean less overall max air flow & metering potential

i used a rising rate regulator once, but that thread is gone now

i saw a guy use two hobb switches, set @ diff pressures & two add on TB injectors for boost only
it worked great 16vt, 280 whp, i never heard of it breaking, he must of got the fuel even on all cyls 
that thread is gone too


----------

